# What kind of bug is this?



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I found this on the patio at my future mother in laws. I looked up Emerald ash borer and it looks to big and the wings are slightly different than what the picture showed. However she's curious as to what it is and I'm sure SOMEONE on this sight probably knows. Thanks. It's pretty green.(Cell phone pic sorry.) It's also about the size of a silver dollar.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

cicada


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

..and they make the high pitch noises in late summer.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 3, 2007)

M1Garand said:


> ..and they make the high pitch noises in late summer.


 
Good deep fried with a side of fries... :yikes:


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Bachflock said:


> Good deep fried with a side of fries... :yikes:


:lol::lol::lol::evil::corkysm55:corkysm55


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

andy capp said:


> cicada


Sometimes referred to as the "17 year locust.


Steve


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

awefully good eating fast. Try one! In a pinch they are tasty.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Look what I found Eddie.:evil:
http://www.baltimoresun.com/features/bal-artslife-cicada-cuisine,0,6719544.story


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

haha you try them first and let me know what you think... how can u go from sprinkling on ice cream to putting them in tacos instead of meat... come on those are way to different.... i think these scientists will eat anything....plus i am almost positive those little buggers arent even from earth haha


----------



## dugal (Aug 17, 2006)

There are several cicada species in the midwest. Someone mentioned the 17 yr sp. Well there are 7 yr, 11yr, 13 yr species. See a pattern? Math- prime numbers. They dont hatch in the same year.


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

yeah a cicada. look on the bark of trees in the area, you will most likely find clear-brownish cases that they emerge from. i got a 6 ft diameter 3 tree silver maple in my backyard and i found two of these and like 15 of the cases on the tree and ground around it, although this one looks like the same pattern just smaller.

they are laid under the ground and hatch the next spring, then they feed on the tree's roots for the specified number of years 7,11,13, w/e. then they dig out of the ground while there in those cases, climb up to any range of heights on the trunk, and emerge from those cases. immediately after they emerge those wings are wet and flimsy, they wait until they harden so they can use them for flight. after that they either fly away or climb to the tops of trees to mate and eat the foliage. from what i understand they are not damaging to the roots or foliage. that high pitched rapid chic-chic-chic sound is them beating their wings to attract a mate.

all of the top of my head. that career diploma in Foresty wildlife conservation paying off!!!


----------

